# [app]Make Your Own Android Browser!



## buildyourbrowser (May 2, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hello guys,

Have you guys thought about making your own Android web browser? Now you can do it in just a few clicks!!

You can customize your own browser icon, browser name, default homepage, default skin/theme, and your own splash screen!!! Much more customizations will be coming in the near future.

Don't wait, make your own Android browser now at: 
http://custom.maxthon.com/android/makeyourbrowser/


----------

